# Goliath African Tiger



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got two toothy tankmates. Goliath African Tiger. Hope they will do well with their mates!

Big one, 11 inch, with my rays and a smaller goliath, 5 inch, schooling with my 5 masheers!

Enjoy!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a video.

Goliath African Tiger - 03192012 - YouTube


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

wow!! very nice mike!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

!!!!! watch your fingers.....


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow one of the most terrifying freshwater fish


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

good score mike.

sell it to Earl once it gets 3 feet + ...


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

nice!
fish


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys! i only imported 2. the other belongs to another person on this forum! hopefully he can post some pics soon and update us. im naming mine JAWS!

i just found these pics on mfk! imagine this wet pet!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG the teeth just kill me what an mean MOFO


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

that last picture is nuts.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a nice feeding shot of the big guy! he's adjusting well to the tank. a few missing scales from shipping but he's a monster! the gatf hit the feeder right away as soon as it hit the water. i pitty the feeder...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Truly monster Mike.


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

What a Killer!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my I cant wait!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Mike! It's just too bad cant house a GATF. Wouldn't mind having a VATF though.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im suprised EL! i would think you would be all over a fish like this.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i have had another request for vatf. ill see what i can find! there seems to be more goliath exported out than vatf this year.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice monster, l think your gona need a bigger tank...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> im suprised EL! i would think you would be all over a fish like this.


I do my research before I purchase a certain fish. I like to keep my fish for a long time. I can't house a fish that grows really big.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Great Monster I am glad to see others keeping true Monster Fish Very Nice pick up............


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

WOW is that a same fish as this video ?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

One of my favorite shows is river monsters on discovery. The guy catches one of these that looks to be over 100#'s I found the ,oolest part about the fish is that both the upper and lower jaw are hinged to allow its mouth to open extra wide.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

these guys are true monsters! here are a few more pics! this time XL vittatus african tiger!

tiger tank!!! dats and african tigers. loving this combo so far!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

watch your fingers mike.... lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lol still intact! thankfully! african tiger fish sheds their teeth. replaces them every few months like sharks. thats why they always have such nice dentures lol.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

it would be wicked to have a few of the teeth from the full grown monsters! Charles collects the spikes on the back of rays, you can collect the teeth of these guys!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Make a necklace with the teeth and hang it around your neck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

those are a beast of a fish!!! saw them myself and wow!!! anyone looking for monsters should look in to getting one for sure!! quite a rare chance seeing them around


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

im ok with collecting teeth. They arent THAT big lol

Glad you enjoyed the fish barry! Theyre amazing to watch.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just watching a video of this from river monster, these african tiger will do kill human Mike . I know what to feed it if I were you mike hehehe
RIVER MONSTERS S04E02 - Pack of Teeth - Watch Movies Online For Free on TubePlus


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

they are extremely beautiful and fun to watch. especially with the shoal i currently have, you can really marvel their beauty!!! like piranhas, they are always on the look out for each other. i guess they predate themselves in the wild so they keep a close eye on their neighbour at all time!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm normally against feeding feeders to predatory fish but sometimes you just have to. especially after import. just to make sure they are healthy and eating properly!

heres a small gatf 4 inch vs the poor feeder fish.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

OWwwww... no chance LOL, awesome!


----------



## channa_stewartii (Nov 3, 2011)

These are for sale at King Ed pets, as well as Alligator Gar, Snakeheads, Clown Knifes, Red Tail Cats, Shovelnose cats, and Vampire Tetras....

I'm a little leery of that though, although GTF are amazing, space would definitely be a worry as they are such a powerhouse of a fish.


----------

